# What Are Your Favorite Pizza Toppings?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I love pizza. Many do too. So, what are some of your favorite toppings? 

Just curious. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have voted. So let it be written, so let it be done. Just make sure the anchovies are on the side, and unheated.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Just give me the DELUXE.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I actually like green olives on pizza, but few places have them.

Shrimp? That seems weird.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2014)

Other - tuna; chilli beef and beans.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh I forgot to vote for anchovies! I get that once in a while.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm a big fan of barbecue chicken. And lately, I've developed a hankering for pineapple as a topping. Maybe it's a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

My favourite pizza is vegetarian. The cheese is already so greasy (my stomach often suffers for hours afterwards), that I find avoiding meats to be the only way I can really enjoy it without discomfort. Better yet, when I eat half a regular pizza and a salad.

I especially like the way they make pizza in Europe. It is unlike the way it is served and made in North America. The crust is thin, it's not always coated in tomato sauce and cheese, etc. It's more like a Flammkuchen, but with a huge variety (hundreds at most pizzerias) of possible toppings. One of my favourites was Quattro Formaggi (4 types of cheese, often with spinach and shrimps).

I also like having calzone, which is basically a pizza folded in half while cooking, so that it forms a pocket with all of the gooey deliciousness inside.

Also, I love the hot sauce that European pizzerias typically have. It is not just a commercially prepared sauce in a bottle, but a house sauce. It appears to be garlic, herbs, pepper, peppers, and olive oil, kept in a bottle for a while to marinate until the flavours commingle. This is sprinkled, or doused, in my case, over the pizza. Magnifico!


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

It is interesting but perhaps not unexpected that the well-known Extra Cheese is ranked as our number one composer of classical pizzas.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I have to go with extra cheese. Never been a fan of mushrooms, onions, pepperoni, sausage or anchovies on pizza.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

All kinds of vegetables  I recently discovered that I love jalapeños on pizza. 

Green peppers, onions, salami, italian sausage, olives, and jalapeños; that's my ideal pizza


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

We do love our cheese! A clear lead so far.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I want to taste the cheese. Why spoil it with meats, onion, olives, etc;

"If cheese be pizza, give me excess of it!" Shakespeare


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Quatro Formaggi is the favourite..

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Quattro, cinque, centoquattro formaggi!!!

I say, bring it on!!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know if I've made myself clear....the only thing that belongs on pizza is

*CHEESE!!!!*


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort (Jan 24, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I don't know if I've made myself clear....the only thing that belongs on pizza is
> 
> *CHEESE!!!!*


Would you like some crust with your cheese, sir?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I expect a lot of cheese within the boundaries of the crust. No food has disappointed over the years like pizza.
It seems these days one has to order "extra cheese" just to get the pizza back to where it was normally say 20 years ago.
It's like an unwanted surcharge.


----------



## Count (Jan 11, 2013)

Not a topping, but I prefer BBQ sauce as to tomato sauce on my pizzas.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

:lol:
I came on to this thread with great interest. We're holding a party at our house on Tuesday & I decided to cook some vegetarian pizzas in the oven, and hoped for some ideas. I turned to the poll - and TalkingHead has voted for every single variety, including 'other'. Do you think he might just be what's known as a 'Foodie'?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Ingélou, how in hell did you see what I voted for?? I'm getting worried now because on another thread I voted for an unmentionable pianist (not a million miles away from Shanghai) for the sheer bloodymindedness of it. Oh dear!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

TalkingHead said:


> Hey Ingélou, how in hell did you see what I voted for?? I'm getting worried now because on another thread I voted for an unmentionable pianist (not a million miles away from Shanghai) for the sheer bloodymindedness of it. Oh dear!


Some polls are set up so you can see the names of those who voted - before you vote yourself, that is. Afterwards, you can't.

And some polls are set up so you can only see the numbers or percentages who voted.

Hopefully for you, the other poll may belong to the latter class? (I don't actually know.)

But surely you *wanted *someone to notice your Penchant for Pizzas?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

No! I always thought I could vote in secret. Oh dear, this is going to prove embarrassing for me!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> :lol:
> I came on to this thread with great interest. We're holding a party at our house on Tuesday & I decided to cook some vegetarian pizzas in the oven, and hoped for some ideas. I turned to the poll - and TalkingHead has voted for every single variety, including 'other'. Do you think he might just be what's known as a 'Foodie'?


The distinction between 'Gourmet' and 'Gourmand' in French is what comes to mind...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Cheese and sliced tomato ... 

The processes meats (salami, sausage, pepperoni) used today give me problems.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> The distinction between 'Gourmet' and 'Gourmand' in French is what comes to mind...


But, my dear Turnabout, *one can be both*! And happy about it!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

^^^^^ Vraiment, M. Tête Parlante!

I was a Pizza Fiorentina man myself (mozarella, spinach, eggs) until our local Italian put a 'Pizza Carciofino' (artichoke) on the menu...mmmm!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

TalkingHead said:


> Hey Ingélou, how in hell did you see what I voted for?? I'm getting worried now because on another thread I voted for an unmentionable pianist (not a million miles away from Shanghai) for the sheer bloodymindedness of it. Oh dear!


Always read the small print 

"Poll: What Are Your Favorite Pizza Toppings?
Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected."


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Voted "other" for black truffles--though it's a rare indulgence. Hope this helps, should you find yourself in this predicament:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> I actually like green olives on pizza, but few places have them.
> 
> Shrimp? That seems weird.


Few places have them because it's wrong!!!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Always read the small print
> 
> "Poll: What Are Your Favorite Pizza Toppings?
> Be advised that this is a public poll: other users can see the choice(s) you selected."


That option assists in marketing analyses.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't mind really any topping as long as the components aren't incongruous and don't overpower the taste of the tomato and cheese, which is what pizza should really be about.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I hate this thread, because every time I see it here, I feel hungry.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Hawaiian pizza, dude. That's the good stuff.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i checked all yes i did


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Pizza just isn't pizza without anchovies.

And if it's not a classic Roman Napoletana (with anchovies and capers, what they would call Napoletana in Rome) ... then it has to be Pizza al Tonno (tuna, red onion, ruccola). Wood fired, of course.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Gotta have some artichoke hearts, and clams still in their shells.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Anchovies. There must be anchovies.

And pineapple on a pizza is an abomination.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Margherita double cheese, extra fresh basil and tomato sauce, thin base.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

My wife and I have been gluten free for more than a dozen years. Here's our favorite pizza:

Rice crust pizza (actually pretty good)
Sauce
Grated Parmesan and Romano cheese (not a lot)
Thin sliced baked potato
Caramelized onions and peppers with garlic (garlic not caramelized, just added at the end)
Cover with Asiago cheese.
The mix of flavors are mind blowing!


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

georgedelorean said:


> Hawaiian pizza, dude. That's the good stuff.


Aye, my lad - 'tis true.

As for regular pizza: meat (don't care which); extra cheese is a plus, but BLACK OLIVES ARE ESSENTIAL! YOU DIDN'T _KNOW_ THAT?


----------

